# Remote Anesthesia & Pain Managment Coders Needed



## Dianeacv (Aug 25, 2013)

Anesthesia and pain management coders needed.  This is an independent, remote, per diem position. Must have a minimum of 3 years experience.  Please e mail resumes to Dmckenna@atlanticcoding.com for consideration.

Thank you,

Diane McKenna, CCS
President
Atlantic Coding & Validations Inc.
E Mail: Dmckenna@atlanticcoding.com


----------



## kbmcmahan (Aug 27, 2013)

*Interested in Remote Coding/Auditing Positions*

Good Morning,

I saw that you are recruiting for remote coding positions.  I am a certified coder and coding auditor and have 20 plus years of coding experience.  I have interventional radiology, out patient surgery, and physician coding.

I think my strong coding background, certifications, and experience would compliment coding positions available with your firm.  I have a computer with a high speed internet connection.

Please accept this email as expressed interest in the remote coding positions you have available.

You may reach me by cell at 623-326-6022 or by email at kbmcmahan@cox.net.

Thank you in advance for your consideration,
Kimberly McMahan, CPC, CPMA


----------

